# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  iPhone 7, smartphone, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc.

IPhone 7 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 7 first look

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Apple just announced the iPhone 7 and 7 Plus with water resistance, dual cameras, no headphone jack, a new Force Touch home button, and a shiny black finish.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 7 hands-on: what's new?

Published on Sep 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 7 Plus hands-on: new cameras and no headphone jack!

Published on Sep 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the iPhone 7 Plus

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> The new iPhone 7 Plus comes with a new home button, graphics processor and dual rear-facing cameras.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 7 and 7 Plus: review

Published on Sep 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 7 and 7 Plus | review

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> TechCrunch spent some time with Apple's new iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus. The devices look very similar to the 6, the new flash, camera, and water resistance make it a compelling purchase.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 7 and 7 Plus review

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> The new iPhone 7 looks almost exactly like the iPhone 6, but it’s one of the most powerful and opinionated phones Apple has ever shipped. The cameras are better, the performance is phenomenal, iOS10 is excellent, they’re water resistant, and they start at 32GB. And the batteries last longer. But yes, Apple killed the headphone jack, and that means you might want to hold off on upgrading this year.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 7 unboxing and hands-on review

Published on Sep 16, 2016




> Our iPhone 7 unboxing takes a closer hands-on look at Apple's latest iPhone, as well as revealing what you get in the box - including Apple's new Lightning earbuds and the audio adapter. We also compare the iPhone 7 to last year's iPhone 6s, and check out the iPhone 7's new look and feel. And there's a quick look at the iPhone 7's updated 12-megapixel camera, and the camera interface.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 7: a complete guide

Published on Oct 3, 2016




> Our iPhone 7 complete guide contains everything you need to know about Apple's 2016 flagship phone. Includes our full iPhone 7 unboxing, iPhone 7 review and camera test, tips and tricks guide and the best hidden iOS 10 features.
> 
> Read the full iPhone 7 review and other iPhone features at Recombu, and check out all of our iPhone 7 comparison videos to see how it compares to last year's iPhone 6s and big Android phones like the Galaxy S7.

----------

